# 11-5-14 Fort Pickens



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Tons of Spade fish, thanks irishblessing, Red (Mayor of Ft Pickens lol) and others for helping me get it over the rail. 

*









*


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Gray meat...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Grey but good


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Best way to catch em.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

RED!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That is some fine eating right there, as good as Flounder.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

They made a great fish sandwich!!!
Thanks again.


----------

